# Slow Cycle



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All

You will have to forgive me as i am so niaive to fertility. I have always decided not to know to much as sometimes knowledge can cause so much stress. 

However we are now getting a bit fed up on this constant roller coaster. I have PCOS and have been ttc for about 5 years. 

I have been told by my clinic that although i ovulate regular, usually 30-32 days. By the time the eggs get to where they should be they are not such good quality? SO this is why i am not falling pregnant naturally

However i have now had 2 full ICSI cycles and 3 FETs and still no baby!

Does anyone know if there is a way to conceive naturally


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

You could try NaPro, which is a natual method (but involves some cycle regulation and some drugs)... a Google search should be able to get you some clinics which do this (not IVF clinics ).  I'm not familiar enough with it to know whether it will help shorten your cycle, or whether they can tweak things to help but I'm sure a look on some of the websites will inform you.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey sweetnat  I notice you had 3 MC  did you not had any Recurent MC  as hat would explain why you can get pregnant but not staying as I have he same problem so this time I am gonna ave immune testing to find out what going on.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ladies

Thank you for your replies. Petardita I looked in to napro but it's quite a long process and as I am 42 we are going to give it a miss but thanks for the information. 

Becky. I have had all level one tests and all are fine. I wasn't referred anywhere just kept being handed a piece of paper. I had a hysteroscopy and karotyping done. And eventually demanded to be referred to a clinic. So my gp referred me to the gynae doc. He was great but said I had "unexplained miscarriage" which is great as I have "unexplained infertility" as well!!
I am not a great believer of the whole immune thing. I know ladies who have had all,the tests been told they have problems. Been treated for the problems and after £15-£20k for each cycle still have no baby! For me if there's a problem and they treat you for it. It should work.  The,ARGC charge so much for something that isn't proven. As much as some Ladies believe in it and that's great as it gives them hope. After having 4 private tx with another 8 snow babies left. We are just not looking to pay £15k for a maybe. 

We have now decided that at 42 if theses don't work we will be going down the surrogacy route. The most you pay is £15k and that's WHEN you get a baby not it!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweetnat  You might not belive in immune testing but why don't you give it ago for your finally shot as my friend like you had 5 MC so in the end on her 8th IVF at 42 she went to Dr Gorgy and she is having a girl tomorrow by C section.
So I am having immune testing even my level 1 was great apart from underactive thyroids  but I am gonna have immune testing by Dr Gatar who was ex ARGC and have DIUI at reprofits cos I can get pregnant but not staying as this will be my last shot.
I belive if you can get pregnant you can get pregnant so something is getting rid of your sweetie like you I had everything but this time immune testing  you got nothing to lose to give that ago
But it is up to you
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm glad it has given you hope. But I am a believer in statistics. Sir Robert winston said once that a woman that has had 5 mc at clinic 1 who went on to have immunes at clinicn2 and got pregnant maybe would have got pregnant in cocky 6 at clinic 1. There was nothing to say that having the immune treatment is what got her pregnancy. 
I know a lady who has had 3 txs with dr gorgy and is still trying. If it were that definite I would go for it. But I'm afraid the just isn't enough proof for me. And I don't have time on my side to go through a whole fresh cycle on what if


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

I do wish u all the luck in the world and glad that this is given you hope. But for me mine lies in surrogacy. Where I can pay up to £15k but only when I have a baby,


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey  I think that is fair enough to pay £15 K only when you have a baby eh  and I really wish you all the luck as I wanted to be pregnant and to experience the whole thing  Before I decided enough is enough
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Totally understand becky. At 42 and trying all my life pretty much. I don't have the luxury of waiting. And will do what I have too. 

Good luck x


----------

